# Honda ATC 3 Wheeler Plows



## oldmanriver

I have an old Honda ATC 3 Wheeler that is in great shape that I'd like to use to plow snow with this winter. I know that someone made plow kits for these at one time. I did manage to find a couple of photos of it. I have most of the stuff to make my own (48" blade, generic manual lift kit). Has anyone ever had one of these 3 wheelers with a blade? Looking for diagram, plans, good photos, advice or whatever. Thanks!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I have seen plows on them before. i am not sure how good they do but i have seen them.


----------



## mercer_me

Never seen one with a plow on it but them old Honda Big Reds are unstopable. Put some chains on it and it should plow good.


----------



## sublime68charge

I think Moose made a plow for the 3 Wheelers, I have a complete set up under the bench in my garage,
though I don't have pics of it. I am looking for an 84 big red to put on the plow and have as my back up machine for this year. I have an 84 honda 200 but no Reverse or Electric Start makes that less than an ideal plowing machine.

here's a thread on 3wheeler world that has some pics,

http://www.3wheelerworldforums.com/showthread.php?t=42337


----------



## Dr johnO

Moose stated they do not make anything for a 3 wheeler? 
hey sublime68charge since you have the set up in your garage what make or brand is it?
can you take down the dimensions so that the rest us can make one?, maybe some images to go with it?

http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/mechanic-smile.gif

Dr john


----------



## sublime68charge

Dr johnO;1142438 said:


> Moose stated they do not make anything for a 3 wheeler?
> hey sublime68charge since you have the set up in your garage what make or brand is it?
> can you take down the dimensions so that the rest us can make one?, maybe some images to go with it?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/mechanic-smile.gif
> 
> Dr john


at one time I had 2 3 wheeler plows and sold them both.
first one I had the turntable was just like the current Moose Plow's and the Blade bolt rightup to my Moose Push tube on my ATV.

2nd Plow I had was for my 84 Big Red that I sold this spring.
thinging was made by cycle country

I have some Pics on my cardomain site and heres some of those,



















should give you an idea to go from.

sublime out


----------



## sublime68charge

for Plowing snow with Chains and some rear weight I was good to go up to 6" of snow after that it just did not have the power or traction to get the job done but for 6" or less it did fine.


----------



## Dr johnO

*plowset up*

so the frame set up was made by cycle country? or is that where just the plow is from?

I am really interested in where the frame set up came from?

So Moose makes a Push tube that fits, they told me that they have nothing that fits 3 wheelers at all?

Dr John O


----------



## irv

iloved the atc's had 2-90s, a110, 2-200'Sand a 250SX..never could afford a big red
but there are still some on farms around here.whoops. forgot had a185 and even
tried a yamaha 125 s stroke. funny they outlawed them but but inever saw a 3
wheeler hurt or kill anyone by itself. not to say i never fell off but they were a lot of fun.
[wheelies anyone?]--irv
this has nothing to do with plowing. just a walk down memory lane .bet some
of you guys owned these too


----------



## sublime68charge

Dr johnO;1143534 said:


> so the frame set up was made by cycle country? or is that where just the plow is from?
> 
> I am really interested in where the frame set up came from?
> 
> So Moose makes a Push tube that fits, they told me that they have nothing that fits 3 wheelers at all?
> 
> Dr John O


they probaly don't make anything any more for 3 wheeler's
heck I doubt anybody makes snow plow's for 3 wheelers there is not much market for them.

I have seen plows for 3 wheelers from time to time on Ebay or even the local CL, It took me 3 years to even find the plows that I had. then I sat on em for 3 more years before I got a Big Red to put it on. Had the 3 wheeler for 1 year and the wife wasn't impressed 1 bit by it so I sold it and put money towards another ATV.

couple of site's to check out about 3 wheelers.

http://www.3wheelerworld.com/content.php
is good for info and if you due a search there are some threads about home built 3 wheeler plows 
also you might find something in the classified adds' here as well.

also 
http://www.3wheeler.org/index2.html

more of a sand dune theme here but also some threads with 3 wheeler plows.

I've been on both sites but its been a year or so now.

what type of 3 wheeler are you putting a plow on?

sublime out.


----------



## Dr johnO

*3 wheeler*

I have a Yamaha tri moto 125.


----------



## Dr johnO

I like the plow you had , where did you get it, what size was it?

John


----------



## Dr johnO

What motor you running in the mopar? i just sold a 69 GTX, looking for a 70 -71 R/t challenger


----------



## sublime68charge

Dr johnO;1144415 said:


> I like the plow you had , where did you get it, what size was it?
> 
> John


Important stuff first,

da Charger has a gettin tired 440 in it from a 72 dodge wagon what I was told when I got her.

the Plow I Have on the Big Red was a Cycle Country 48" Vplow. they are $400.00 new for just the plow alone I got mine used from CL for $200.

I had to fab up the V-plow to my Plow frame. only took me an afternoon of work.

how much snow you hoping to plow? for a 125CC I'm thinking your top end would be about 4" Though even that is still better than a shovel by hand.

If you watch on CL or Ebay should be able to find a Used V-plow from CC for decent price than just fab that to your home built plow frame. On the one I had the up and down was done by a bigger pipe that rotated over a smaller pipe that cross connected behind the front tire. on the bigger pipe was a 4" or so arm that stuck out had a hole drilled in the end of it from there I had a u shaped rod or simple chain that hood to the frame of the 3 wheeler to provide a lifting point. there was a long handle attached to the big pipe and this is what I pulled up for lifting. Had a funky little desgin at the bottom to hold the plow up.

for keeping the plow up from the lifting handle and plow frame was 2 small metal parts that bolted togehter and then hinge in the middle when up they made a triangle to keep the handle up with the 2 parts bowing toward the middle of the triangle to lock in place and then you pulled a little rod to pop the metal parts out of there locking bow and then they let the handle drop down.

well I hope that's clear as mud for ya.

good luck 
sublime out.

sublime out.


----------



## bullseye

Yeah, I have one too. I got it years ago from a fella who built it from scratch. It's kind of like a county plow from Moose. Allumium blade high on one side.The blade stays straight and kicks the snow out to the right (I think, it's been years since I used it). Theres a foot petal to lower and raise the blade, and it u-bolts to the frame right below the engine. Very simular to the ones in the pics from sublime !!
I thought it was going to be a little hokey and not that great for plowin BUT MAN WAS I WRONG !! With the rear tires aired down a little, this beast could plow threw anything. Doing drive-ways was great, you just start plowin from the middle and work your way out to the edges.My Big Red didn't have reverse so at the ends of the driveways took a little fancy drivin but it worked. Foot on the blade petal, lift, hook the steering, whip around, drop blade, and down the drive way again.


----------



## Dr johnO

bullseye

can you take some pictures of it and post them here ?

John


----------



## sublime68charge

this thread has a good Pics of 3 wheeler's with Plows and close ups of the lifting system.

http://www.3wheeler.org/vb/showthread.php?p=361753&posted=1#post361753

sublime out


----------



## 87BIGRED

oldmanriver;625840 said:


> I have an old Honda ATC 3 Wheeler that is in great shape that I'd like to use to plow snow with this winter. I know that someone made plow kits for these at one time. I did manage to find a couple of photos of it. I have most of the stuff to make my own (48" blade, generic manual lift kit). Has anyone ever had one of these 3 wheelers with a blade? Looking for diagram, plans, good photos, advice or whatever. Thanks!!


Check out my videos on YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee Especially the 3 walk-around videos of the Cycle Country plow set-up.

What model of ATC do you have?


----------



## 87BIGRED

A new video for 2012. Enjoy!


----------



## sxsleeper

*3 wheeler and plow*

I have recently aquired a 85 SX 250 3 wheeler which also has a Cycle Country Plow. My son at first thought it was a home made plow, but son found out it wasn't. He plowed with it this winter and was quite impressed with the way it worked! He couldn't hardly believe it. The blade is not a V blade but straight. Anyway, I don't need it and am interested in selling it and the plow. Works great, starts very easy, electric start and new battery, reverse works well! I'd say it' in above average condition. 608-225-1596 Call me for pictures or questions if interested.
Dale


----------



## tuney443

I have an old 84' 200M that I've had forever.Nowadays,since the kids are all out of the roost, it just sits around.What's the worth of something like this--it's got 3 new tires and supposedly a rebuilt motor with no real time on it ?


----------



## Banksy

$5-700 ballpark


----------



## CAT 245ME

I've seen 200's selling up to 1K depending on condition, if the plastic is in very good shape with good breaks and runs nice then you should get a good price out of it.

The old Honda three wheelers started it all, the 250 Big Reds will always be popular, still see some of them going yet as well as the 200's and the odd 185.


----------



## 87BIGRED

Part 4 of the 1987 Honda Big Red 250es with Cycle Country plow set-up. This video has two decent drawings of the plow set-up with measurements.


----------



## GSS LLC

this guy has what you want.....

http://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/3104474123.html


----------

